# Help with identification



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

Going to look at this one soon just wondering if parts would still be available for it. $650 sound like a fair price? Assuming everything is in decent condition. Thanks for looking


----------



## JoeColdman (Sep 23, 2020)

Outside of a possible gearbox and blades, what else has anyone ever replaced on a rotary cutter?

I’d never consider spare parts availability in a cutter. Just not something that has unique replaceable components (besides a blade)


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Overalls said:


> Going to look at this one soon just wondering if parts would still be available for it. $650 sound like a fair price? Assuming everything is in decent condition. Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 71786
> View attachment 71787
> View attachment 71788


It looks like a King Kutter. In my area, a used one would for much less, like $400. I paid $850 for my new one and it's a 6FT wide with the stump jumper. 

From the images, looks as if this machine was used in wood areas because of so many dents. With that said, and it's not a stump jumper unit, the gear box would have taken dozens of hard poundings. Gear boxes are the most expensive item on any PTO driven implement. 

Also, is the rear wheel adjustable to move CLOSER to the deck? That is way out there. it really reduces the turning radius over all. Also, going in reverse with the wheel so far back can drive it into the ground. It looks to be about 6 or 8 inches too far out.


----------



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> It looks like a King Kutter. In my area, a used one would for much less, like $400. I paid $850 for my new one and it's a 6FT wide with the stump jumper.
> 
> From the images, looks as if this machine was used in wood areas because of so many dents. With that said, and it's not a stump jumper unit, the gear box would have taken dozens of hard poundings. Gear boxes are the most expensive item on any PTO driven implement.
> 
> Also, is the rear wheel adjustable to move CLOSER to the deck? That is way out there. it really reduces the turning radius over all. Also, going in reverse with the wheel so far back can drive it into the ground. It looks to be about 6 or 8 inches too far out.


bmaverick,
Thanks for the reply and information for price in your area. This would be my first attachment basically and would also be using it in the woods so as long as it functions I would be happy. The seller said it had a stump jumper but I haven’t gone to look yet. Been doing research and plan on checking the bushings driveshaft and U joints, gear box oil and rear tire play. Thanks for the tips about the length of the rear wheel. Your right it doesn’t seem to be adjustable. Would that be a deal breaker for you? If not I guess I could shorten the arm but cutting it with a grinder and make a new hole for the bolt? It looks like the rear pin is for height only.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Overalls said:


> bmaverick,
> Thanks for the reply and information for price in your area. This would be my first attachment basically and would also be using it in the woods so as long as it functions I would be happy. The seller said it had a stump jumper but I haven’t gone to look yet. Been doing research and plan on checking the bushings driveshaft and U joints, gear box oil and rear tire play. Thanks for the tips about the length of the rear wheel. Your right it doesn’t seem to be adjustable. Would that be a deal breaker for you? If not I guess I could shorten the arm but cutting it with a grinder and make a new hole for the bolt? It looks like the rear pin is for height only.


A stump grinder unit is easy to spot. Ask for the brush mower to be lift high (not spinning). then look under and see IF it has a center dish that sort of looks like a UFO flying saucer. (best that I can explain it.) LOL 

When checking the gear box oil; smell, feel, color and how dark it is. The smell will tell if it's worn. The feel will tell if has metal shavings, the color will tell the age and the darkness will tell if it ran hot. Basically it's transmission fluid. Right now, for this fluid it costs an arm+leg for 5-gallons. BUT, people have recently figured out that Mopar AFT+3 or ATF+4 is better priced and is way better. In the EU, the Ag farmers all go for that because of performance at a reasonable price point. 

Nah, you can modify the length of the rear wheel distance. Should you get the mower, first try it out on your machine. Then study how to make it work better for your machine.


----------



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> A stump grinder unit is easy to spot. Ask for the brush mower to be lift high (not spinning). then look under and see IF it has a center dish that sort of looks like a UFO flying saucer. (best that I can explain it.) LOL
> 
> When checking the gear box oil; smell, feel, color and how dark it is. The smell will tell if it's worn. The feel will tell if has metal shavings, the color will tell the age and the darkness will tell if it ran hot. Basically it's transmission fluid. Right now, for this fluid it costs an arm+leg for 5-gallons. BUT, people have recently figured out that Mopar AFT+3 or ATF+4 is better priced and is way better. In the EU, the Ag farmers all go for that because of performance at a reasonable price point.
> 
> Nah, you can modify the length of the rear wheel distance. Should you get the mower, first try it out on your machine. Then study how to make it work better for your machine.


thank you so much for the reply’s. I plan to go check it out this weekend. May be a little on the expensive side but I think it’s fair as long as everything is in decent condition  thanks for the fluid rundown, I will definitely keep that in mind. you in the eu? I will have to check prices around me but I will for sure price AFT+3 and ATF+4 in addition to what it calls for.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Overalls said:


> thank you so much for the reply’s. I plan to go check it out this weekend. May be a little on the expensive side but I think it’s fair as long as everything is in decent condition  thanks for the fluid rundown, I will definitely keep that in mind. you in the eu? I will have to check prices around me but I will for sure price AFT+3 and ATF+4 in addition to what it calls for.


Look at my avatar (pix) I'm on the stateline in WI. 

I;m the moderator over at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group. I have members globally in all parts of the world. We talk about how to solve problems when no supply is there or parts. I've seen some really neat answers.


----------



## Overalls (Oct 3, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> Look at my avatar (pix) I'm on the stateline in WI.
> 
> I;m the moderator over at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group. I have members globally in all parts of the world. We talk about how to solve problems when no supply is there or parts. I've seen some really neat answers.


ahh WI beautiful up there. Been up for a few Moses conferences, love it up there. Glad to be a part of this group. One day I Will have enough knowledge to help someone else thanks you and the other friendly people on this forum. thank you for making me a part of it


----------

